# 17th of September Game release.



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi there!

As some people may know that near the back of Septembers's White Dwarf is a picture of what looks like an undead Vampire Pirate that suggested Man'O'War.

At my local GW today there was a small card lying around (about the size of the average playing card) that had the said captain in the picture and on the other side was what appears to be a human captain who has a plotting compass and a nautical map of some kind. I am afraid I did not get to image it so I cannot show.

More intriguing however is that on the same side is the date 17/09/2011.

Does this mean that on that day that we might find out about this mystery? Evidence so far points towards a one time release with forces for an Empire fleet and an Undead Vampire fleet.

Hope this is useful.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I believe this is actually this 'Dread Fleet' thing thats been mentioned about.... and I can believe the date, but I don't think its the release date, more of a preview date.

This was posted on my local GW stores facebook page today:



> There is something coming to the Games Workshop Website on Sat 17th so pop down to the store to be the first to see the new project and order yours on the day.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Interesting.
I loved the minis for Man O War but never really got any games.

I look forward to seeing what this turns out to be.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

I've been hoping it's Warhammer Quest...


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

check out this stores facebook page http://www.facebook.com/#!/GWThurrock?sk=events


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice snippet jigplums, 
gave me the idea to pester the local stores FB page.



> ME:
> Any news on the 17/09/2011 secret release pre order thingy?
> 
> Games Workshop Eastbourne: Nope we having a pirate day to celebrate it, but that bout all we no for sure.


Nothing really new unfortunately, but the pirates thing adds more to the theme I suppose.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

yeah good call, if you like the store if they update their events or anything is posted on the feed you'll see it


----------



## AlexHolker (Apr 27, 2011)

It's not Man o' War. Its some new game with no fleet building and only one ship per race, period.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

My understanding is that this is going to be called 'Dread Fleet' and is a stand alone game based on the warhammer world involving ships - but not Man O' War as we remember it (would require too much longer term support so wont happen). Everything to play is in the box.


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

AlexHolker said:


> It's not Man o' War. Its some new game with no fleet building and only one ship per race, period.


if true then heck it might hold a record for fastest dying game ever, even space hulk might be knocked off the number 1 spot


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

My local GW posted on their FB page: 
"There I am casually painting savage Orcs for Gamesday when I receive a mysterious message telling me that there's something big happening on Sat 17th September & it's all very hush hush! Not even I know what it is! So make sure you come on down next Saturday too see what all the fuss is about! Needless to say.....I'm very excited by this!"


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

A staff member in my local store said it is released on the 23rd of sept. Whatever "it" is.
Fantasy ship to ship game would be awesome, my mate has already built a DE boat.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I think they should bring out a 40k based ship game, maybe set in space with fleets from all the different races... that would be cool... :wink:


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

TheReverend said:


> I think they should bring out a 40k based ship game, maybe set in space with fleets from all the different races... that would be cool... :wink:


You mean Battlefleet Gothic?


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

As far as I know, it's a one off production of a game similar to Space Hulk, but set in WHFB. Next it's probabal that the Vampires are actually the Sartosans, which were a shelved race back during MoW. They still exist in Collectors Area, but they are most likey to be revied with new characters and such.

It is rumoured Empire, High Elves, Dark Elves, Orcs and Sartosans. But I say more likey to be Empire, High Elves vs Dark Elves and Sartosans.

I expect models like the following to be there, albeit, in finecast:




























You can still buy these if you want.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Won't be anything at all like those. Its Warmaster scale apparently.


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

GrizBe said:


> You mean Battlefleet Gothic?


I think the winking smiley may of implied something


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I would probably be interested in getting this. Man-o-war was excelent, and funny. No guarantee this will be though. If its not too hard it could be just the game for a rainy afternoon.


----------



## Wingman (Jun 27, 2011)

How much do you all think this board game will cost? Same as Space Hulk?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Most likely will be about the same price range as SH.


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

£500, extremely limited 100 unit release, that cannot be played in store or at home or in the streets and you have to hand it back to a GW staff member at a further cost of £100 for him to burn.

sounds about right.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

There were a couple of "Wanted" posters up in Games Workshop Manchester this afternoon showing two characters who were very Warhammer Fantasy Battle Corsair looking.
One of them was called, if I remember correctly, Count Noctilus.
So a Vampire Pirate, at a guess.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

If it is in Warmaster scale and as rumoured only present 1 ship per side then I am going to be very angry if it is the same price as Space Hulk. Unless they supply all kinds of cool ocean beasties to represent hazardous threats. Even then it has to be A LOT!

Also thanks to the mod who changed the title of this thread.


----------



## colonel gator (Feb 9, 2008)

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/blogPost.jsp?aId=18200002a


would this be the man on the card???? (scroll to the bottom of the page)


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

This was the image in an email that I opened up from GW today. The text was:


> In this issue: Have you seen this man?












And after the image was this text:


> For more information, make sure you visit games-workshop.com or head into your local Hobby Centre on September 17th...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

semptember 19th is talk like a pirate day


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

So far, what I've managed to glean about this 'secret release' is that:

Its called Cread Fleet(s).
Its Warmaster scale (10mm).
It has Four factions.
One is apparently the Sartosans.
Its fleet based combat ala Man o' War.
It has pirates. 
Its a stand alone boxed game in the style of Space Hulk. 


Not sure if I'm excited by any of this, but it is interesting....


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> semptember 19th is talk like a pirate day


YAR!!!!

Am I right?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Stephen_Newman said:


> YAR!!!!
> 
> Am I right?


ye be shark bait yar!


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Stephen_Newman said:


> If it is in Warmaster scale and as rumoured only present 1 ship per side then I am going to be very angry if it is the same price as Space Hulk.


Well, I am sure they will all be 'finecast' and therefore worth every penny! :grin:


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

A picture of a pirate and no other even vaguely firm info one week before a release is hardly a way of getting sales.

100% fail to GW, when will they learn that "come to our store this weekend to see something we aren't going to tell you about" is about as atractive as mystery meat...

Really, Spacehulk and all its hype was awesome, I got up early to go in and buy it, I was in a que with other hopeful people.

To build hype you need tidbits, some kind of little leaks that get people interested. GW fanboi-ism plus telling us something is coming but not what is a poor way to get interest.
Look at the storm of magic? I would guess that 50% of people who play GW games still don't know exactly what is is or give a crap about it. The total lack of build up other than pictures which seemed unconnected and un-interesting did nothing for its sales.

I wish it were Man'o'war but don't find that likely.

If it is a 2 model game then it needs to be on the level of the best Fanstasy Flight games or cheap as fuck to get many people interested.
If it is warmaster scale then it will be useless for anyone wanting the models (a place where spacehulk was very well thought out).

I hope I am wrong, but I would highly suspect that this will be the next in a catalogue of sinking releases - I wish they would just stick to their core products rather than waste money on trying to create a fad item which they have routinely proven incapable of doing.
Or better still re-release Man'o'war, Warhammer Quest, Necromunda etc which are proven good games, or put the epic scale models back into the main GW product line just like people want them to rather than silly little releases.

Please let me wrong, please.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

slaaneshy said:


> Well, I am sure they will all be 'finecast' and therefore worth every penny! :grin:


HA. :laugh:


Bubblematrix said:


> A picture of a pirate and no other even vaguely firm info one week before a release is hardly a way of getting sales.
> 
> 100% fail to GW, when will they learn that "come to our store this weekend to see something we aren't going to tell you about" is about as atractive as mystery meat...
> 
> ...


You're most likely right though, if they did release one of the older games they'd have a relatively good flow of people buying it. Variety is the spice of life after all. I go into my new local indie (DarkSphere), and I see all these different games lined up on the wall and I think, cool models everyone of them. Maybe I'll eventually pick one up?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

sorry bubble but your way off about promoting a product, GW are employing one of the most effective methods of marketing if you already have a established market,give you next to no info creates massive interest and this is also exactly how they marketed space hulk 2 years ago,difference was we knew what space hulk was, this is a different animal,preorders start on the 17th, games day promotion of models and release the week later in limited number meaning we all swallow "the fear of loss" and buy it , it will sell out and people will be hawking there copies on ebay for a quick buck.
the buzz is that its fleet based but larger scale than man o war (someone said 10mm) and has islands.


----------



## Quase (May 25, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> YAR!!!!
> 
> Am I right?


Actually it's *Arrrr*
Like this : 

-Why are they called pirates?
-Because they *Arrrr*

This could be fun, especially since I'm collecting everything piratey figs-wise that I can get my hands on


----------



## ashikenshin (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm pretty excited about this and can't wait to see what they come up with. Hopefully something will leak before the date


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I think not Hyping it is also a good thing.... 

Take Space Hulk. It was hyped, people knew what it was... so what happened? People who didn't give a crap about it bought a ton of copies so they could sell them on at ridiculous mark-ups meaning that real fans and people with an actual true interest couldn't afford of buy a copy because it sold out before they could get one.

Not hyping the product and not releasing any info on it means that people ahve to actual take the time out to look at it and see if it interests them, rather then it being an instant buy that people know they will be able to sell on at a profit.


----------



## Revarien (Jul 20, 2011)

The biggest problem I have with these 'secret'/'unannounced'/'surprise' releases, is that finances are are typically decided at the beginning of the month with a pay check getting in at the end of the previous month... how the hell am I supposed to plan to buy a game/new releases/new models/anything limited with my budget already planned out?

Of course I can pull from savings, but that is a luxury that not everyone that is in the hobby can afford to do... personally I think it cripples sales to people who play out of passion for playing and not the resellers that are in it just to make a buck.

/rant


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

I am trying to make plans with friends to actually go on the 17th. Part of it is the mystery of it all, and part of it is what *bitsandkits* called the "fear of loss." However, 10mm scale is not exactly floating my boat and is tempering my enthusiasm. Anything at that scale had best not be as expensive as Space Hulk. Four days to go....


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

If this is true, then i give it two months and then it will disappear altogether as no one will be playing it, i went to several place after Space Hulk was released and within two months noone was playing Space Hulk. I see this happening here. Ironically these limited games do sell well on the Internet via Ebay.


----------



## Ninjurai (Mar 31, 2010)

*word*

I was pickin' up a couple new models the other day and the guy I talk to that seems to be right most of the time was very confident when he told me the release would be a naval battle box set similar to space hulk. He was telling me as though he knew this as a fact, but I don't care much to delve too deeply into rumors. If its true I'll be picking it up.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Achaylus72 said:


> If this is true, then i give it two months and then it will disappear altogether as no one will be playing it, i went to several place after Space Hulk was released and within two months noone was playing Space Hulk. I see this happening here. Ironically these limited games do sell well on the Internet via Ebay.


but this is exactly its purpose, splash release,massive sales boost, game drops off leaving players ready to buy for christmas and winter seasons. Also if this is the early october release then its likely the DE bomber will be mid october or some other monsters/scenery, follow that with Necrons in november and the large box sets/megapaint set/limited edition army cases for christmas and thats 2011 wrapped up.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Achaylus72 said:


> If this is true, then i give it two months and then it will disappear altogether as no one will be playing it, i went to several place after Space Hulk was released and within two months noone was playing Space Hulk. I see this happening here. Ironically these limited games do sell well on the Internet via Ebay.


Yes, because people play them at home with friends and a fine bottle of beer - and not at their FLGS or GW.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Don't get me wrong, if it were a spacehulk-esq ship battle game - I am there!



bitsandkits said:


> sorry bubble but your way off about promoting a product GW are employing one of the most effective methods of marketing if you already have a established market


Lets see GW next quarter figures before we make that judgement, it is a legitimate marketting method yes, but in the case of GW I really think it is the wrong one. Hype used to sell models, even models people didn't want - they just got wrapped up in the moment and bought it, see space hulk where actually alot of people bought it and it sits on a shelf, see FW kits at games days etc they sell out to people who dont have that army, a few weeks later they are all on ebay - not as resell as they go on imediatly, but as people realising they didn't really want that big hunk-o-resin. Hype worked for GW, this silent treatment just makes people indifferent to thier new lines.



bitsandkits said:


> give you next to no info creates massive interest and this is also exactly how they marketed space hulk 2 years ago,difference was we knew what space hulk was


So actually, they did have the hype. So it wasn't the in the dark marketing strategy. I would bet my balls GW leaked that one deliberatly, now THAT is the way to market their products.



bitsandkits said:


> this is a different animal,preorders start on the 17th, games day promotion of models and release the week later in limited number meaning we all swallow "the fear of loss" and buy it , it will sell out and people will be hawking there copies on ebay for a quick buck.


Yes it will work like this, the sell off on ebay anyway - thats just how limited releases work, nothing to do with marketing strategy.

Ok lets look at another example - one that didnt even exist!
The summer of flyers, which didn't happen, I know a fair few people who saved money just in case, they would have bought whatever flying crap was released. When it was a DE flyer even non-DE players bought it.
The feed a little and let the RM do its work method really works for GW, I have no idea why they don't a) see that b) do it more.

Back to task, I (it goes without saying) will not be going to GW on saturday to see a release based on one or two lines and a picture.
If it is ship combat I will buy one, we all like pirates, but I really wish GW would stop the 'you love GW, here we are releasing a GW product so you MUST want to buy it' strategies, it just makes them look retarded and alienates anyone who plays GW on the fringe.

@Christmas Releases: We all know it will another tile for that fucking waste of space realm of battle - ooooo don't get me started on the realm of battle :ireful2:


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Space Hulk is the game that got me into 40k back in the day and I've been playing Space Hulk since I was 14 and have all the versions. Me and my mates always have at least one Space Hulk game in our campaigns. Just because it's not going on the FLGS doesn't mean it's not happening...


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

From what I understand a lot of GW stores stopped people playing it in store fairly soon after the release and the hype had died down. Never heard if this was corporate directive or just an in store move, though you can see the sense of not letting people play a game which is no long er available.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

The limited information releases does feel like a big mistake by GW. Leaks build speculation and build excitement. The nothing then bam here's the new thing style generates next to no buzz, not excitement to see the final rules etc. We'll see when the figures come out but it does feel wrong.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Got to agree with you there Aramoro.
And yet Forge World, a subsidiary arm of Games Workshop, are currently in the run up to Games Day, releasing close up pictures, pretty much every day, taken of an area of detail on one of their new releases that are to be revealed at the said event. They're also inviting people to speculate on what model they represent.
Two completely opposite methods of generating interest and I know which I prefer.

Although, with these "Wanted Posters" maybe they're coming around somewhat.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

well i guess we will know what all the fuss is about (or not) in less than 24 hours, personally im hoping for a 10mm scale war ship game, 10mm would be the size of the "men" making the ships quite a size it hope? either way if its got sails im on board so to speak


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

If they are 10mm size then I shall modify a Dark Eldar Ravager to make either a super pirate ship or a Dark Elf Black Arc. Looks shiplike enough.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Well GW just posted a teaser trailer on the blog for tomorrows reveal... No new info yet appart from some interesting fluff.

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/blogPost.jsp?aId=18300004a


----------



## Lubacca (Sep 4, 2011)

As a well known noob I will say this: 

I don't know Jack about Space Hulk
I didn't know that Mordheim was also GW, I thought it was a different company
I don't know jack about Bloodbowl

Why? 

Cause I came into the game late. All of the speciality speciality games (Because subgames of the same genre are a speciality too) are kinda off putting. 

The only game that I have mild interest in because of the bigger models is the Inquisition game and I don't even know what it's about! So personally tomorrow is just another day


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I was vaguely interested in what this may or may not be then I watched the trailer.

The dodgy voice over has decided it, I now couldn't give a damn now.


----------

